
Djangolint - superchink
http://djangolint.com/
======
Allaun
Most LOL worthy moment: project/lint/tests/example_project/syntax_error.py

invalid syntax

    
    
        def main():
    
            syntax error
    

Just read about John Carmack trying out lint on one of his projects.
Interesting read.

